# Dutch Oven Bread



## dirtsailor2003

I was going to post this in the Dutch Oven area, but decided to post it here.

Wanted some bread to go with some smoked cheese and a basalmic reduction so I thought I'd make some crusty DO bread.

Its a very simple 4 ingredient recipe:
 
3c unbleached all-purpose flour
1t yeast
1t salt
1-1/2c warm water
Instructions
In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, salt and yeast. Add water and stir until a shaggy mixture forms (mixture will be loose and sticky; this is what you want).

Cover bowl with plastic wrap and set aside for 12 - 18 hours (up to 24). Overnight works great.
Preheat oven to 450. Place a cast iron dutch oven with a lid in the oven and heat the pot for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, pour the risen dough onto a heavily floured surface (mixture will be sticky) and lightly shape into a round loaf.
Remove hot pot from the oven and carefully set in the dough. Cover and return to oven for 30 minutes.

Then, remove the lid and bake an additional 10-15 minutes.

Carefully remove bread from oven and from pot and place on a cooling rack.













8351485146_2e24b9f221_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






Dough all mixed up, cover and let rest 12-18 hrs (if in a hurry 5-6 hrs works too)













8353378345_b6cfc2c3b3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






After letting it rise (it tripled in size) turn it out onto a well floured surface, use well floured hands too. Do not punch down or knead!

Place into DO. If you turn out onto parchment paper, place paper and dough into DO.













8354441178_1ea9104b57_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






All done!! Yumm!













8354444636_13f5de1821_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






Sliced!













8353470653_8de5f67536_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






Homemade Pear butter!













8353472289_d976711e13_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013






Now that's a meal! Farm fresh eggs, homemade Canadian Bacon, DO bread, and homemade pear butter!


----------



## fpnmf

Looks tasty!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I  forgot to add that you can change it up a bit. During the initial mix add a tbls of olive oil and some fresh rosemary for a rosemary bread.  Since I have some nice ground Habanero I may give that a try!

You can divide the dough and put into clean tuna cans then into the DO for individual rolls. Takes less time, just watch.


----------



## smoking b

Bread looks good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Something I like to do is take a few slices & butter them. Then add a nice coat of the ground habanero & some fresh grated, pressed or chopped garlic (garlic powder if you don't have fresh  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   )  Throw them on the grill for a lil bit & enjoy some awesome kickin Cajun garlic toast


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking B said:


> Bread looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I like to do is take a few slices & butter them. Then add a nice coat of the ground habanero & some fresh grated, pressed or chopped garlic (garlic powder if you don't have fresh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  Throw them on the grill for a lil bit & enjoy some awesome kickin Cajun garlic toast


With the ever looming Zombie Apocalypse we always have fresh garlic in the house!!! I'm thinking of adding the ground Hab right to the bread! I'll definetely try some of your Cajun garlic toast tonight, that is if the bread makes it to tonight!


----------



## kathrynn

That looks to die for...meaning I would slap a zombie for a slice!  My brother wont give me my Grandmother's DO!  I guess I need to slap him too...or just go and get my own!


----------



## rdknb

WOW that looks great and easy too, well done


----------



## dirtsailor2003

KathrynN said:


> That looks to die for...meaning I would slap a zombie for a slice!  My brother wont give me my Grandmother's DO!  I guess I need to slap him too...or just go and get my own!


I haven't tried it, but If you have a stock pot that is oven proof, you might be able to do it that way too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

RdKnB said:


> WOW that looks great and easy too, well done


So easy everyone should make some! The real key to this bread is to not handle it too much after it rises, makes nice airy pocket and a super crunchy crust!


----------



## vaquero01

New to the forum and excuse my interruption. I make a very similar bread, the biggest difference being that I mix in a seal-able pitcher. Like the kids Kool Aid pitcher. Just dump all the ingredients in mix it up, seal it and let it set on the counter for a couple hours. After a couple hours put it in the fridge overnight (or 3-4 hours if ya cant wait) You can use any type of flour you like. I usually crisp up a couple slabs of bacon, crumple them up good, toss them in the dough along with some dried tomatoes, sharp grated cheddar cheese, and dried pepper flakes from the garden. I use the bacon grease to oil up the Dutch oven or the loaf pan whichever I happen to be using. 30-35 minutes later.....some dang fine bread for grilled cheese sandwiches or pop in the smoker with left over brisket and swiss cheese for 10 minutes.













WP_000148.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Jan 8, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

That looks good too!  Yummo!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

vaquero01 said:


> New to the forum and excuse my interruption. I make a very similar bread, the biggest difference being that I mix in a seal-able pitcher. Like the kids Kool Aid pitcher. Just dump all the ingredients in mix it up, seal it and let it set on the counter for a couple hours. After a couple hours put it in the fridge overnight (or 3-4 hours if ya cant wait) You can use any type of flour you like. I usually crisp up a couple slabs of bacon, crumple them up good, toss them in the dough along with some dried tomatoes, sharp grated cheddar cheese, and dried pepper flakes from the garden. I use the bacon grease to oil up the Dutch oven or the loaf pan whichever I happen to be using. 30-35 minutes later.....some dang fine bread for grilled cheese sandwiches or pop in the smoker with left over brisket and swiss cheese for 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_000148.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ vaquero01
> __ Jan 8, 2013


Sounds really good Vaquero!!! I like adding cheese and jalapenos to the mix. This really is a very simple versatile recipe!


----------



## fagesbp

I just had a MOL moment - MmMm out loud


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Loaf of Death:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134305/loaf-of-death


----------



## sqwib

Dude I never saw this.

IT DESERVES A BUMP!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Now that things are cooling off a bit I should make some more! Thanks for the bump this will give a break from the never ending supply of Zucchini bread!


----------



## hambone1950

dirtsailor2003 said:


> With the ever looming Zombie Apocalypse we always have fresh garlic in the house!!! I'm thinking of adding the ground Hab right to the bread! I'll definetely try some of your Cajun garlic toast tonight, that is if the bread makes it to tonight!



Just to be clear : it's garlic for vampires , head shots for zombies....:biggrin:

Your bread looks delightful , by the way. :grilling_smilie:


----------

